# AUTOMATOR... est-ce puissant ?



## Milsou (1 Juillet 2005)

Salut
Je suis pas encore passé au tigre suis au panther mais bien sur j'ai des questions sur automator.

Ok dons il fait des trucs genre renommer des fichiers en série, convertir des fichiers en série, c'est bien.

Peut-il faire en UNE SEULE OPERATION :
Prendre des fichiers dans différents dossiers, les traiter dans une application style Word ou Photoshop ou Xpresse, puis les remettres dans leurs dossiers réspéctifs.

2EME OPERATION
Prendre des images dans différents mails, les traiter, puis les dispatcher dans différents dossiers. Les noms des images auront une première lettre ou chiffre ou caractère permettant de déterminer le dossier dans lesquel il devra se retrouver.

Merci


----------

